# Week 25 Build - GOT IT!!!!!! [PICTURES ADDED]



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

It's been a long drag, some of you will know I have waited paitently since end of Jan 

Got a suprise call from my dealer at 5pm today. "The Car's here............"

I did not hear the rest of the message as I was on my way! 

She's sitting on the drive right now and yes I am TOTALLY CHUFFED  

Got to say, with all the poor dealers around. This guy - Alaistair at Stratford Audi has been totally spot on. He even came in on his day off to do the hand over!

Pictures will be posted tomorrow, got the day off and I intend to get some TT'ing done :wink:

Oh yes for the record - 15 miles on the clock at pick up and all present and correct!


----------



## muesli (Feb 19, 2007)

quiet ! - you ? 

Well done mate, we've been in this darned waiting game as long as each other and there will be another Condor hitting the roads on thursday when I collect mine.

Hope you enjoy it !

...and that Alistair deserves praise. I know he was a late entry as your replacement sales guy but he really does seem to have excelled . If only they were all that good ! :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Congrats. Long wait is over so now go enjoy it. Oh yeah; where are the pics???  And I believe you need to get your house in the background . . .


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

whoooo hoooo! oh fantastic - I'm so pleased for you - bet you are walking around like  eh :wink:

can't wait to see pics. I'm guessing the wait was worth it eh?

Hopefully my baby is ticking along the ole production line as we speak.

dead chuffed for you hun.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys 

Vic - Pictures tomorrow, I promise :wink:

Museli - you are right Alastair was a last minute "stand in" However, he has kept me upto date all along and obviously pulled the stops out to get delivery today. Good luck on Thusday mate

Karen - others are reporting wk26 cars being delivered next week, so hope yours comes along quickly. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Should also say - Gareth Williams got the stuff sorted too! Thanks Gareth [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

And your signature is wrong now. Come on, keep up. :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> ...all present and correct!...


Phew, that's a relief. Looking forward to the pics tomorrow now


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice one Paul 
*Audi do something right shocker!*
Welcome to the Condor club-looks good in the flesh dunnit?!!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

VicTT said:


> And your signature is wrong now. Come on, keep up. :wink:


Sorted now Vic 



paulie1 said:


> Welcome to the Condor club-looks good in the flesh dunnit?!!


Yes it surely does :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hoorah!!!! I really pleased for you, mate.
It's so nice to read some positive excitement on this MK2 forum. I am totally bowled over by my TT - I LOVE IT - and I hope that you get the same buzz from yours.    
Pics please...... NOW! Hurry up! Get a move on! We've all been sharing your anguish for months... I need to see pics, so I can finally get some ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :lol: 
.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

When are you putting it up for sale? :wink: 
btw no pics=no car :roll:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats!

I've another 7 weeks before collection so I'm well jealous.

Enjoy


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

cheechy said:


> Congrats!
> I've another 7 weeks before collection so I'm well jealous.
> Enjoy


Don't worry mate, you won't miss out, the time will pass just as sloooowly for you as it did for the rest of us :? :lol: 
.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> Hoorah!!!! I really pleased for you, mate.
> It's so nice to read some positive excitement on this MK2 forum. I am totally bowled over by my TT - I LOVE IT - and I hope that you get the same buzz from yours.
> Pics please...... NOW! Hurry up! Get a move on! We've all been sharing your anguish for months... I need to see pics, so I can finally get some ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :lol:
> .


Thanks Marcus.

Just back from a quick spin. Obviously limiting rev's but it's all good.

Did have a bit of a rattle from the rear (hatch) quick adjustment of the rubber stops - Gone!

I will be posting pictures tomorrow.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

cheechy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've another 7 weeks before collection so I'm well jealous.
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks Cheechy

You waiting for the 57 or is that your given delivery date?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> When are you putting it up for sale? :wink:
> btw no pics=no car :roll:


 :lol: :lol: You will be the first to know.

Plan to do some piccy's tomorrow, but as I don't seem to have a car............... :wink:


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Vic - Pictures tomorrow, I promise :wink:
> 
> ...


Phew, glad we got there in the end 

Enjoy the TT Paul and let's see the pictures :idea:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Stratford Audi are generally pretty good, pre and post sale.


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] At last have you stopped smiling yet!!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Here you go, as promised. The weather was not so good today, so I have just taken a couple of shots. May well do a few more if the sun shines.

Rebel - Hope you like the house (But it's not mine :wink: )


----------



## megablade (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks disgusting...........the moss on the roof that is :lol:

NICE car Mister :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

txt in the thatch too.

o and the biggest signature in the history of the forum :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They have got your order wrong that looks like a turbo to me :roll:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes, very nice, congratulations Paul - mine was as clean as that once!


----------



## GarethW (Oct 12, 2006)

CH_Peter said:


> Stratford Audi are generally pretty good, pre and post sale.


agreed, good folks to work with and to buy cars from too


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Very nice FinFerNan. In that colour it has a very refined look.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks guys (well most of you :roll: )

Had an "everything OK?" call from Alistrair from Listers Audi today. I am happy to say I was able to say "YES!"

Initial impressions are in line with expectations. The ride is a little firmer than my test drive car, but that was on 17" wheels. The steering feels a bit light, but increased speed and acoustomisation will no doubt see to that.

I have found the clutch a little tricky, one awkard traffic lights stall so far  But I am sure this will become 2nd nature in a day or so.

So far I find the Stereo pretty good. I love the extended leather and Condor is (for me) absolutely spot on. (Remember I only saw it once before picking mine up!)

The door shut's with a very satisfying thunk and things seem generally better screwed down than my MkI - still not convinced about the stereo surround though.

Too early to talk about performance and handling as I am being a (fairly) good boy. Limiting the revs to (very short) bursts of upto 4000rpm.

The engine is torquey and feels eager, but like I say it's early days!

I am loving the alcantara/leather - comfy and grippy. Looks good too IMO.

Plenty of admiring glances, and the car's going down well too :wink:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

looking stunning 8) am loving those wheels. Glad to hear everything was a-ok with pick up. Enjoy! 

hurry up Audi with mine now!!! I've just booked a provisonal date with Cambridge Auto Glym to detail my car once I have it! They've told me not to let Audi get their mits on it - just to remove the transport film as they say in their experience most stealers actually ruin paintwork on new cars


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice one, mate. Glad all is going okay. I reckon the shape of the TTC is so good, it carries off any colour well.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks good ,my second favourite colour :wink:


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

congrats FinFerNan, looks great.

any freebies from the dealer on pickup?
do you have to 'run it in' ? (is that a stupid question?)

I get mine on saturday so can share the joy


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Aww shucks you guys  Thanks 

db197 - No goodies, just the car on time, nicely prep'd.

I decided to collect the car with the 07 reg, rather than my private plate. (Quicker pick up) But they did kindly get my plates made up for me for when I do the transfer.

Running in? What page is that on then :roll: I believe its two thirds max revs for 600 miles then gradual increase for the next 300. Also best to avoid low speed in high gears too. TBH it's how I drive most of the time in any case. Looking forward to the full chat overtaking though 

Wallsend - Strange, I had assumed White was you 2nd favorite colour, as Black must be your fave, surely :wink:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello FinFerNan, liking your car matey - I reckon I might post some pics of mine (car that is) as and when. The 'running in' question was something I'm not sure about. Anybody got a link to a thread on this??

Enjoy my friend!! Good to hear it's all positive.

Regards, Rich C.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

FinFerNan said:


> Here you go, as promised. The weather was not so good today, so I have just taken a couple of shots. May well do a few more if the sun shines.
> 
> Rebel - Hope you like the house (But it's not mine :wink: )


Don't like the house

But i do like the car.... :wink: 
Congrat's


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Look fantastic. Great choice of colour/wheels 8)

All these cars being delivered is making my wait agonizing


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Great looking car FinFerNan! And an excelent choice of color :wink: I ended up with Dolphine, but it was a "close call" between those two colors....

Glad to see that you are satisfied, and you can look very much forward to open the throttle vide up....


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

HI FINFERNAN

lovely job Condor is really nice in the flesh

glad to hear your pleased and no probs

still waiting for the call on mine   

BTW does it slow the registration down if you have a personalised plate??

my wife just bought me TT07*** (my initials) What a lovely thing to do :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> my wife just bought me TT07*** (my initials) What a lovely thing to do :-* :-* :-* :-*


Nice one *T*homas *I*an *T*ippee! :wink: :lol:


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

funnnnnnny not

how would yours be MG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry back to rover again


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> HI FINFERNAN
> 
> BTW does it slow the registration down if you have a personalised plate??
> 
> my wife just bought me TT07*** (my initials) What a lovely thing to do :-* :-* :-* :-*


It can do. It depends on the dealer and how they do it. If they use the postal system it could take ages. Mine uses a dispatch company but it still might have delayed things by 48 hours.

The problem is one of logistics, the dealer won't want to allocate a reg number (the car has to have a "proper" number before you transfer yours onto it) until the car is invoiced. This normally does not happen until your are pretty well ready to pick it up. Therefore if there is not someone available to pop down to the DVLA, it could just sit waiting. Also a busy times, the DVLA can be slow too.

To be fair to Listers, they were sure it was not going to be a problem and it was my choice to DIY it. For me it's a simple matter of me popping into the DVLA place in Brum. If you go mid month and early it can all be sorted in a few minutes.

It's up to you really. And yes it was nice of your wife to do that, just so long as she does not expect to drive it :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ricka said:


> Hello FinFerNan, liking your car matey - I reckon I might post some pics of mine (car that is) as and when. The 'running in' question was something I'm not sure about. Anybody got a link to a thread on this??
> 
> Enjoy my friend!! Good to hear it's all positive.
> 
> Regards, Rich C.


Thanks Rich

Don't recall a Running In post (but there's bound to be one somewhere)

It tells you in the handbook - 1000kms (600 miles) @ max two thirds revs then slowly increase to maximum revs over the next 500kms (300 miles) It also suggests that you don't strain the engine ie driving at slow speed in a high gear.

I am limiting the revs to about 3,000 or so with VERY short blips upto 4000. After driving that sodding Fiat since March even at these revs the TT seems like a rocket ship!

Thanks you other guys too - Had a most enjoyable drive into work this morning. I get to drive about 17 miles of nice country lanes, then I get to Coventry  but there's always the drive home!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> funnnnnnny not
> 
> how would yours be MG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry back to rover again


Just jesting. mate. My middle name is Unwin :lol:


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

1,000 miles before I can give my not-yet-confirmed-or-built-let-alone-on-my-driveway TT a good thrashing?!!

I live in West London, and drive next to never! It's going to take me years to do that many miles! 

Perhaps I can get Audi to drive it from Hungary or wherever...


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

HI

you could arrange through the dealer to collect from ingolstadt
Audi will do that if you wish

oh BTW marcus no offence taken mate


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Detroit20 said:


> 1,000 miles before I can give my not-yet-confirmed-or-built-let-alone-on-my-driveway TT a good thrashing?!!
> 
> I live in West London, and drive next to never! It's going to take me years to do that many miles!
> 
> Perhaps I can get Audi to drive it from Hungary or wherever...


 :idea: Lend it to me for a few weeks then :roll:


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

fin nice choice....making my wait seem a bit longer now 

Off to Crete next week and hopefully gona forget about it while Heinz is building it in Ingolsadt!

I think you need to wear it in for the first 500-1000 and then after that your be alright, these engines are robust.

Putting my forms for plate on retention in the post tomorrow!


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

also which headlining have you got?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

deason said:


> also which headlining have you got?


Cheers Dan.

I went for the Black headlining, IMO it suits the car (more sporty)

I plan to run her in per the book ie as my previous post(s)

Hope you enjoy your holiday mate 

Yours will be here soon :wink:


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Cool i pondered on grey but when for black!

Gota love that audi door shut hey  Mind you when I get mine im not gona get out of it so i wont hear it 

Im kinda dreading not selling my car for some reason but hopefully i will and wont have to trade in with the dealer!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

deason said:


> Cool i pondered on grey but when for black!
> 
> Gota love that audi door shut hey  Mind you when I get mine im not gona get out of it so i wont hear it
> 
> Im kinda dreading not selling my car for some reason but hopefully i will and wont have to trade in with the dealer!


Yours can't be that far away now Dan?

The first time I got into mine I did think it was quite dark, but I tried to imagine it with a grey headlining (Urrrrrrrgh!) give me the dark side :roll:

Good luck selling your car!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've had both. I'd go grey everytime if i was ordering again, much better IMO.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I've had both. I'd go grey everytime if i was ordering again, much better IMO.


Don't worry, mate - you'll go grey soon enough. :wink: :lol: 
.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I've had both. I'd go grey everytime if i was ordering again, much better IMO.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Grey headlining = saloon car.

You'll be tempted by those nice grey slip on shoes next Tosh mate


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All i can say is, I tried both - grey is better IMO.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> All i can say is, I tried both - grey is better IMO.


Well I _suppose_ you are allowed your own opinion :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks, I'm glad its OK for a difference in opinion. Some state things like 'black is better'. Where as some try things and make a choice based on what they like. Maybe in a first MKII a person had a black one, then maybe in the second one the same person went with grey - just to make it feel or look different, or look less gloomy than it did for him in black. Maybe that person also thinks he should have changed the external colour too to make the car feel different from the outside but he chickened out. (sighs and thinks mmmmmmmm red).


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Thanks, I'm glad its OK for a difference in opinion. Some state things like 'black is better'. Where as some try things and make a choice based on what they like. Maybe in a first MKII a person had a black one, then maybe in the second one the same person went with grey - just to make it feel or look different, or look less gloomy than it did for him in black. Maybe that person also thinks he should have changed the external colour too to make the car feel different from the outside but he chickened out. (sighs and thinks mmmmmmmm red).


So, what you're saying, Toshiba, is that 'some' people are just never satisfied :wink:

Truth be told, I'm very happy with my colour choice of phantom black. I think it looks the best from all angles... except one! From the front I think (that's an IMO) that brilliant red just pips the black . Red seems to show up the 5 key elements (i.e. grill, lights and lower black panels) far better to my eye, and it makes the front overhang look shorter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Congratulations!
Why does it take so long to get a TT in UK???


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

UK is the biggest market and EU like's butt loving us.


----------

